# Planning to set a Poodle Business



## PoopSandwich (Nov 13, 2021)

Like Dog Stud/Breeding Business for Poodles. Any advice?

Currently, I have one pet, apricot toy poodle(Male). 6 months, and first time to own a dog.

I am planning to get a Red Toy Poodle by next year, like import from Vietnam. Female. Then will find someone to stud to her, is it a good idea?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

It sounds like you want to be a breeder. You might want to check for mentors in your area who can help show you what to do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I don’t want to shut this discussion down, as we have some very kind, knowledgeable members who might be able to steer you in the right direction. But there were some concerns expressed in a previous thread that you did not address. Specifically, that your poodle’s dam and sire are living in inhumane conditions:









Is this a Pure Breed?


Just wanna know if this is a Pure Toy Poodle Breed? He is now 4 months old and weighing 3.1kg. Those other pics, when he was only 2 months.




www.poodleforum.com





If you wish to start the same sort of business, Poodle Forum is not the place for you. We’re all here because we love this breed and want to see it improved and preserved for future generations. More importantly, we want to see every poodle—whether part of a breeding program or not—treated as a cherished pet.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You said your current dog is your first dog. I would suggest contacting someone from a local FCI affiliated club to see if you can find a mentor. There is a lot that can go wrong, including the bitch and/or all the puppies dying. Home » PCCI - Philippine Canine Club, Inc


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

You state that this is your first dog. I understand the love & excitement of having your first dog however that is not point to start a dog business. You will want a LOT of experience in handling, training, working with dogs before you attempt anything in the realm of breeding & you definitely do not want to go at this without a skilled & highly experienced mentor. Many believe it's just boy dog + girl dog = puppies. It is SO much more plus you can lose your female with one error. It takes skill & knowledge to put the right pair of dogs together to produce offspring with the best chance at being all they can be. Breeding for pets is every bit as serious as breeding for show or performance dogs. Why? Because the dog who lives in the home with a family, a child, a senior citizen is of great value. The creation of the dog, when done without the proper due diligence can be nothing but heartache if done wrong & the person who bred that pup is responsible for what they've done.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Please look at these. What is your emergency medical experience?

Vita said:

Whelping and Raising Puppies: All puppies do not always survive


Dog Loses Litter and Starts to Absorb Puppies


*C-Sections In Dogs*


*Emergency Cesarean Section Saves Dam & Pups Lives*
Why dead puppies in utero often require c-sections


*C-Section on Dog Due to Uterine Inertia*


Dog whelps 5 days early due to dead pups


Gone Wrong, Vet Makes it Worse
*Post Partum: Right After Delivery*


Even Good Moms Make Mistakes, like biting off a foot


*HypoCalcemia (low calcium)*


*Eclampsia is Often Fatal for Dogs*


*Mastitis: Breast engorgement problems*


Mastitis: A Toy Breed Case


*Newborn Puppies... What you need*


Whelping a Messy Litter of Pups


Whelping and Raising a Singleton Pup


Caring for a Premature Litter of Puppies


Whelping Puppies: Unexpected Early Delivery


Mother Dog Almost Dies on Day 6


Orphaned Litter of Pups (not the plan)

You would risk this on your beloved pets, for money?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

dogsavvy said:


> Because the dog who lives in the home with a family, a child, a senior citizen is of great value. The creation of the dog, when done without the proper due diligence can be nothing but heartache if done wrong & the person who bred that pup is responsible for what they've done.


Yes, this! Apart from the obligation to the dogs themselves, you also have an obligation to your customers. People love their dogs. They are heartbroken when their dog is unhealthy or temperamentally unsound. You, as the breeder, have an ethical obligation to provide your customers with the best possible puppies. That means knowing how to select the best parents, knowing how to socialize the puppies, and knowing how to help your buyers if they have trouble with their puppy.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I am not a breeder but a lucky owner of two sound and well-bred poodles. You might be interested in what is important to me and maybe future families looking for a pup. I look for sound, healthy dogs. Conformation, health and temperament are key. Colour is the icing on the cake. Poodles live 14, 15, 16+ years and I want them to have a pain-free good life. They need to be well socialised. 
Please follow the advice of those more knowledgeable about breeding if you care about the breed. I know a few breeders and none of them make a profit financially but are rich in love for the breed of choice. I am so in awe of the hard work put into serious breeding. 
I remember in your former post, that I posted pictures of our toy poodle who had a significantly different conformation to the pup you uploaded pictures of.
If you choose to do anything less than the best, then choose instead to be a great owner to your wonderful pet. That is the kindest thing to future pups and owners.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Another thing would-be breeders often don't consider is the unforeseeable. I am experienced in dogs. I have a lifetime of training, handling, & breeding. My parents were breeders. I grew up working in their kennel & in the kennels of others. I have seen things happen that still bothers me to this day. I had a Doberman female who was out of extremely well-bred dogs. I had the necessary health testing on the dogs that was available at the time. I did everything you're supposed to do & when the time came, had a litter of puppies. Again, I am not a novice. As these were from working lines of the breed, I began doing puppy level training & stimulation at 4 weeks old, not to mention doing other things from the time they were born. By the time the pups were 7 weeks old they were eagerly doing obstacle work, tracking, were tested for guardian work, etc... I had people from all over the country comes to me for these puppies. I retained one pup from the litter for future breeding. Weeks after we shipped the last pup, the female had a leg injury (or what we thought was a leg injury). My husband took her to the University & got the worst news possible: the female had BONE CANCER, she was young, healthy, all the health tests, etc... but she had bone cancer & it was rapidly destroying her hind leg. She had to be euthanized shortly thereafter. I got some facts from the university & I drafted a letter & made a personal call to every person with one of my puppies. What to do, what not to do, I refunded money. Some people did not want to get further attached to a puppy & wanted a full refund, which I gave them with ZERO problem. I had some owners who wanted to keep the pup & see. So I refunded half their money so that if a medical issue arose, they had funds available for this. I had two owners who refused any refund, any compensation. In the end, all but 2 puppy prices were completely refunded & I did my very best to ensure that none of my people ever had to wonder if I would do the right thing. Dogs are not just animals. They are our companions, our family & no one should have to wonder if the breeder will do the right thing. Excuses are cheap but your word is your bond. So to recap this, I refunded THOUSANDS of dollars despite it not being a legal requirement. I did so because it was the right thing to do. The entire litter of pups ended up being euthanized over time with the exception of 2.

In short: what funds I received that represent 'sales' mostly was eaten up by the cost of medical tests, vet bills, feed, meds, raising the pups. Then when things went wrong, if you added up the standard costs to raise a litter & then what it cost me in refunds & all the other... I went in the hole about double what those puppy prices were for the entire litter.

It's sobering when you see the reailty of what it cost to raise a litter of puppies. And this is not a scare tactic. It happened to me. I did go on to have some very successful litters with champions & working dog titles for my puppy owners & I am proud of them & their accomplishments but I'll always be sad for the puppies from that litter & their owners.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Regarding dogsavvy's post about the unforeseeable, a friend of mine had a lovely litter of show x working line Dobermans, with an easy pregnancy and whelping, and all the pups placed in good homes. She bred her bitch again to a different working line male, and shortly after being confirmed pregnant, the bitch developed a life-threatening condition and had to be spayed. So, no puppies to show for all the money put into the breeding, and my friend was thankful just to have her bitch alive. 

My Standard puppy's breeder wound up bottle feeding a litter of eleven puppies after the bitch developed mastitis less than a week after whelping. Even with several people helping, she was exhausted after weeks of round the clock feedings.


----------

